# Local Stations Moving from 72.5 Sat. to 99 or 103 Sat.



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

FYI .. DIRECTV will be moving some standard definition local stations that are currently broadcasting from the 72.5 satellite location. If you are in any of these areas, your standard definition locals will be moved to either the 99 or 103 satellite location and will be delivered in MPEG4 format. As a result, when the conversion is complete, you will need a receiver capable of receiving MPEG4 broadcasts (R22, HR2x, etc.).

The markets affected by this change at this point are:

· Burlington Vt.-Plattsburg, N.Y. 
· Columbia-Jefferson City, Mo. 
· Fort Wayne, Ind. 
· La Crosse-Eau Claire, Wis. 
· Lincoln Hastings, Neb.
· Peoria-Bloomington, Ill.
· Rockford, Ill.
· Traverse City-Cadillac, Mich.
· Youngstown, Ohio

Bear in mind, this is standard definition locals ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's some more detailed information ..

Markets that will be (or have been) affected at some point .. 

Augusta, GA
Boise, ID
Burlington, VT-Plattsburgh, NY
Champaign-Springfield-Decatur, IL
Charleston, SC
Chattanooga, TN
Columbia-Jefferson City, MO
Evansville, IN
Florence-Myrtle Beach, SC
Fort Wayne, IN
Greenville-New Bern-Washington, NC
Tri Cities (Kingsport, Bristol and Johnson City, TN)
Johnstown-Altoona, PA 
La Crosse-Eau Claire, WI
Lincoln-Hastings, NE
Macon, GA
Peoria-Bloomington, IL
Rockford, IL
Syracuse, NY
Traverse City – Cadillac, MI 
Youngstown, OH
Cedar Rapids-Waterloo, IA
Davenport, IA - Rock Island-Moline, IL
Fort Smith, AR
Sioux Falls, SD
Springfield, MO
Toledo, OH
Waco-Temple-Bryan, TX
Wausau-Rhinelander, WI


----------



## rboyken (Aug 18, 2007)

I am in the Lincoln NE DMA and currently have my locals coming from 72.5. Will Directv call me to update my equipment, or should I call them? And how long before they shut off the 72.5 signals? I'd like to be proactive on this because we are out in the sticks and don't have a roof antenna to fall back on. Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## stp890 (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm in Columbia, MO so our locals have already moved (or more accurately, duplicated, for the moment). My R15 though obviously is still receiving locals off of 72.5 as well as a D11 in the guest bedroom. Like rboyken asked, any more definitive information on when 72.5 will be deactivated? And any guesses if DirecTV will do anything to help hardware-wise (discounts, free upgrades, etc) to make the switch? Thanks.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Couple of questions regarding the switch over. I am in the Toledo market. I am getting ready to pull the trigger on a "first time" install. I have 2 HDTV's. Am going for the Plus HD DVR package. I assume that the install will give me the big dish and the small dish (for locals). If/when they change the Toledo market to the new Sat. will the small dish not be necessary and, if not, will the installer have to come back out and redo the big dish wiring to the house? Also will my HD DVR and DVR have to be swapped out or rewired in some way? 
I presently receive the locals (digital) via OTA, with antenna plugged into my Panny HDTV.
Thanks for any insight/information.


----------



## GolfProRM (Sep 4, 2008)

rboyken said:


> I am in the Lincoln NE DMA and currently have my locals coming from 72.5. Will Directv call me to update my equipment, or should I call them? And how long before they shut off the 72.5 signals? I'd like to be proactive on this because we are out in the sticks and don't have a roof antenna to fall back on. Thanks in advance for any help...


I'd say give them a call -- ask them what they'll do - I would imagine they'd come out and put up a new dish for little or no cost. My advice would be to be proactive and get an install setup, rather than waiting for them to call you. The locals come in just fine on the 99/103.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

I see Myrtle Beach is on the list as already having been switched over. CBS, ABC, FOX, and CW sd locals seem to be still on 72.5.


----------



## isuquinndog (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in the Peoria-Bloomington, IL market.

Will I see any change if I already have a HR23 and a H23?

How can I tell where my locals are currently coming from?


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

None of these stations has moved. They are all still available on 72.5. They are merely "duplicated" on 99/103 satellites. (Actually, are they duplicated or are the HD versions available and down-converted instead?) All new installs in these areas use the new equipment and the 99/103 satellites.

I haven't been contacted about it yet. They should give us all new leased equipment for free without a two-year contract. My guess is that many of us will "accidentally" get sucked into the contract anyway. (If this isn't free, I'm dropping D*.)

E* has already leased the odd transponders, and wants to lease the even ones as well when D*'s lease expires at the end of this year. However, D* will have to install brand new equipment in all of these locations. My guess is that the 72.5 cutoff will be gradual throughout the next year or two. D* may be forced to renew the lease for a year at an expensive rate (you can charge more when there is competition) just to make sure no one gets left behind.

As far as switching now, I was planning on using the SWM LNB which would be an easy upgrade. Also, I have a 1 5/8" pole and not a 2" pole. But since the SWM LNBs have issues with the cold, and the 1 5/8" smaller HD dish isn't out yet, I'm in no rush to upgrade.


----------



## TomA (Sep 18, 2007)

stp890 said:


> I'm in Columbia, MO so our locals have already moved (or more accurately, duplicated, for the moment). My R15 though obviously is still receiving locals off of 72.5 as well as a D11 in the guest bedroom. Like rboyken asked, any more definitive information on when 72.5 will be deactivated? And any guesses if DirecTV will do anything to help hardware-wise (discounts, free upgrades, etc) to make the switch? Thanks.


I called DirecTV back in October or November (when the locals were duplicated to D11) because I took down the old dish. I wanted to see if they would replace my old receiver. They scheduled a service call and delivered a new H23 - no charge.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DIRECTV has a link with more information about the change:

http://www.directv.com/localswap


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rboyken said:


> I am in the Lincoln NE DMA and currently have my locals coming from 72.5. Will Directv call me to update my equipment, or should I call them? And how long before they shut off the 72.5 signals? I'd like to be proactive on this because we are out in the sticks and don't have a roof antenna to fall back on. Thanks in advance for any help...


It is my understanding that DIRECTV will be contacting folks that are affected by this. It's just starting up this week so it will be a while before it is completed. I do not know the exact time table.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

bobcamp1 said:


> None of these stations has moved. They are all still available on 72.5. They are merely "duplicated" on 99/103 satellites. (Actually, are they duplicated or are the HD versions available and down-converted instead?) All new installs in these areas use the new equipment and the 99/103 satellites.


All true - I can tell you that ALL 3 of the IL markets below have had the "big 4" locals duplicated in HD MPEG4 for at least the past few months - it's right on other posts on this board regarding HD local launches:

. Davenport, IA - Rock Island-Moline, IL
· Peoria-Bloomington, Ill.
· Rockford, Ill.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

isuquinndog said:


> I'm in the Peoria-Bloomington, IL market.
> 
> Will I see any change if I already have a HR23 and a H23?
> 
> How can I tell where my locals are currently coming from?


The following receivers are already MPEG-4 capable and do not need to be swapped out:

DVRs: HR20-100, HR20-700, HR21-100, HR21-200, HR21-700, HR21Pro, HR22-100, HR22-200, HR23-700, R22-100, R22-200

Receivers: H20-100, H20-600, H21-100, H21-200, H23-600

If any of your receivers do not fit in the category above, you will need to have it replaced in order to continue receiving locals after the 72.5 signal is turned off. Basically, DIRECTV is just starting the migration for the markets mentioned in the first post.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dishrich said:


> All true - I can tell you that ALL 3 of the IL markets below have had the "big 4" locals duplicated in HD MPEG4 for at least the past few months - it's right on other posts on this board regarding HD local launches:
> 
> . Davenport, IA - Rock Island-Moline, IL
> · Peoria-Bloomington, Ill.
> · Rockford, Ill.


This move is for standard definition locals only. HD locals will be unaffected. If you are receiving the HD version already, then that receiver should be OK and you will not have any changes to make.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

What leaves me scratching my head a little, is that they stopped installing the 72.5 dish around here a few months ago. If you don't have the 72.5 you can't get the SD locaLs. I have all H20, H21, and HR-21s in my house, and when I took my 72.5 dish down I lost the SD stations that I mentioned above. It's not a crisis by any means, as I still have those stations in HD.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> This move is for standard definition locals only. HD locals will be unaffected. If you are receiving the HD version already, then that receiver should be OK and you will not have any changes to make.


But understand Doug, it's kind of one & the same thing. In all these markets, D* is having the HD local feeds do "double duty" for SD-only subs as well. They will simply be having the MPEG4 receivers downconvert the HD local feeds to SD signals, so for any of these local HD stations, D* will NOT be transmitting a duplicate SD feed any longer on 72.5. Now for any locals that are NOT in HD (such as our local CW, MTN, etc.) they will continue to be in MPEG4, but in SD only, on 99 or 103.

But yes, HD subs will not be affected by this - unless they happen to have any SD MPEG2 boxes in use; of course, these will have to be replaced as well.



Rockaway1836 said:


> What leaves me scratching my head a little, is that they stopped installing the 72.5 dish around here a few months ago. If you don't have the 72.5 you can't get the SD locaLs. I have all H20, H21, and HR-21s in my house, and when I took my 72.5 dish down I lost the SD stations that I mentioned above. It's not a crisis by any means, as I still have those stations in HD.


Read my post above about the HD locals feeds doing double duty for SD subs - that's why it will not be a problem for SD only subs.


----------



## johnson1995 (Sep 26, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Here's some more detailed information ..
> 
> These markets have already moved.
> Augusta, GA
> ...


I'm in the Greenville-New Bern-Washington, NC market. When I looked at the DirecTv website it did not list these as being affected yet just the one's in your first post. So do we not need to worry about this change yet?


----------



## knew001 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am in the Burlington-Plattsburgh market and have the 72.5 dish. I have 2 H20-100's and one old D10. I receive HD locals on my SL3 and SD locals on the 72.5. I cannot currently disconnect my 72.5 sat. Can I assume they will contact me and replace my D10? You know what happens when you assume anything.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

for everyone who asked about will Directv contact you? YOU contact Directv, and the sooner, the Better.


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> The following receivers are already MPEG-4 capable and do not need to be swapped out:
> 
> DVRs: HR20-100, HR20-700, HR21-100, HR21-200, HR21-700, HR21Pro, HR22-100, HR22-200, HR23-700, R22-100, R22-200
> 
> ...


Hey Doug, shouldn't the H20-xxx be included in your list?


----------



## isuquinndog (Jan 3, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> The following receivers are already MPEG-4 capable and do not need to be swapped out:
> 
> DVRs: HR20-100, HR20-700, HR21-100, HR21-200, HR21-700, HR21Pro, HR22-100, HR22-200, HR23-700, R22-100, R22-200
> 
> ...


So even if I have just one dish (I just became a customer at the end of Dec) and I go to one channel and get local HD. (Like last night, I hit 19 for my local ABC and had Lost in HD) but don't have a receiver listed above, I need to call in?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> It is my understanding that DIRECTV will be contacting folks that are affected by this. It's just starting up this week so it will be a while before it is completed. I do not know the exact time table.


Customers will begin receiving notification tomorrow via email....not all customers in those 9 markets, but certain segments where we have a valid email address and some other criteria. Letter notification will start in a few weeks along with some other notifications.

Obviously we don't want to kill the installers so we're doing this in waves. Sure enough, everyone will be contacted one way or another in those 9 markets over the next few months...and additional two markets will be added in the March timeframe as well.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

johnson1995 said:


> I'm in the Greenville-New Bern-Washington, NC market. When I looked at the DirecTv website it did not list these as being affected yet just the one's in your first post. So do we not need to worry about this change yet?


Correct...not yet


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> for everyone who asked about will Directv contact you? YOU contact Directv, and the sooner, the Better.


That would not be a good idea. Customers are notified in waves and their is a process about this in terms of scheduling, inventories, etc. Trust me, you will be contacted.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

isuquinndog said:


> So even if I have just one dish (I just became a customer at the end of Dec) and I go to one channel and get local HD. (Like last night, I hit 19 for my local ABC and had Lost in HD) but don't have a receiver listed above, I need to call in?


Customers that have a legacy MPEG2 receiver will be the ones contacted, this is because they will need a MPEG4 receiver to continue to see local channels in SD once these markets are transitioned. If all your receivers are MPEG4, you don't need to do a thing.

Or, if for some reason you have the correct MPEG4 receivers but still don't have a KaKu dish, then a new dish would have to be put in.

At any rate, you will be contacted if one of the above scenarios exists for you.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dwrats_56 said:


> Hey Doug, shouldn't the H20-xxx be included in your list?


Yes, thank you. I've updated the list accordingly.


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

My area is not on the list yet, but I do have a couple question after reading the DirecTV information on their site.

I have two dishes, one that brings in my HD and regular SD D* channels and a dish for locals and local HD as my installer explained to me. When it comes time for my area, my understanding based on what I read is that D* will provide me with one new dish that allow the receipt of both my locals and regular D* viewing. Did I read it right that they will remove my obsolete dish?

Also, I have an older DVR, I think its like an R15/16... something like that and an even older regular receiver as well, to go along with HR21 for HD. Did I read right that when they replace those two older models, it would be replaced with an HD ready DVR and receiver? So when I do advance to HDTV in those rooms, all I will need to do is call and order? No 199.00 fee for an HD DVR, no 99 fee for an HD receiver? And since I already am paying the 10.99 a month for HD, I will basically be charged nothing for and upgrade in those other rooms?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Customers will begin receiving notification tomorrow via email....not all customers in those 9 markets, but certain segments where we have a valid email address and some other criteria. Letter notification will start in a few weeks along with some other notifications.
> 
> Obviously we don't want to kill the installers so we're doing this in waves. Sure enough, everyone will be contacted one way or another in those 9 markets over the next few months...and additional two markets will be added in the March timeframe as well.


Thank you for the update, sir.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

What if you're currently not signed up for locals, but want to get the new locals? Does the free swap apply their as well?

Also, the web page says that the swaps will continue until 2011. And the web page list doesn't match the list in the first post.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> What if you're currently not signed up for locals, but want to get the new locals? Does the free swap apply their as well?


I do not know the answer to this question



bobcamp1 said:


> Also, the web page says that the swaps will continue until 2011. And the web page list doesn't match the list in the first post.


The first post and the posted link match from what I can see. Look under the "Who is eligible" section.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rockaway1836 said:


> What leaves me scratching my head a little, is that they stopped installing the 72.5 dish around here a few months ago.


It is likely that they have been installing all MPEG4 gear (H23, R22) since then.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Balestrom said:


> My area is not on the list yet, but I do have a couple question after reading the DirecTV information on their site.
> 
> I have two dishes, one that brings in my HD and regular SD D* channels and a dish for locals and local HD as my installer explained to me. When it comes time for my area, my understanding based on what I read is that D* will provide me with one new dish that allow the receipt of both my locals and regular D* viewing. Did I read it right that they will remove my obsolete dish?


Your installer was not quite correct. In your particular case the larger Ka/Ku band ODU dish is for HD national channels, HD locals, and national SD programming. The smaller dish (a phase I) aimed at 72.5 is for your SD local channels only and may be removed once your market's transfer is complete to the 99/103 Ka band.



> ...Also, I have an older DVR, I think its like an R15/16... something like that and an even older regular receiver as well, to go along with HR21 for HD. Did I read right that when they replace those two older models, it would be replaced with an HD ready DVR and receiver? So when I do advance to HDTV in those rooms, all I will need to do is call and order? No 199.00 fee for an HD DVR, no 99 fee for an HD receiver? And since I already am paying the 10.99 a month for HD, I will basically be charged nothing for and upgrade in those other rooms?


I would think that DirecTV should offer you a free upgrade for the R-15/16 and the older unspecified STB to an HR21-xxx and a H21-xxx both with HD activation since you already have HD access for your current HR21.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Your installer was not quite correct. In your particular case the larger Ka/Ku band ODU dish is for HD national channels, HD locals, and national SD programming. The smaller dish (a phase I) aimed at 72.5 is for your SD local channels only and may be removed once your market's transfer is complete to the 99/103 Ka band.
> 
> I would think that DirecTV should offer you a free upgrade for the R-15/16 and the older unspecified STB to an HR21-xxx and a H21-xxx both with HD activation since you already have HD access for your current HR21.


reg rcvrs are replaced with H2x units. but the DVR is replaced with a R22


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> reg rcvrs are replaced with H2x units. but the DVR is replaced with a R22


I am probably confused here.... that happens alot lately. 

I thought the R22 had HD capabilities but it was turned off. Is that correct? Or did I seriously misread? So then if a person has an R22 and they upgrade HD later on, could would they need to purchase a new HD DVR?

I pulled this quote from the DirecTV link:

Will the replacement equipment be HD capable? 
Yes. The great news is that the replacement equipment is 100% HD ready so you won't need any additional HD equipment from DIRECTV. However, an HD television is required to view HD along with a subscription to HD Access from DIRECTV.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

I must say though if this is also step toward the retirement of DIRECTV-1 at 72.5, I'm rather impressed with it's longevity. Wasn't this DirecTV's first satellite that went up sometime way back in 12/93?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Balestrom said:


> I am probably confused here.... that happens alot lately.
> 
> I thought the R22 had HD capabilities but it was turned off. Is that correct? Or did I seriously misread? So then if a person has an R22 and they upgrade HD later on, could would they need to purchase a new HD DVR?
> 
> ...


A R22 is a HR21 with the software locked down to SD resolutions. It has been speculated that it would someday be possible to unlock it for HD and even one report of someone who get a R22 that was apparently unlocked to do HD but nothing official has ever come from DirecTV on that. I wouldn't be surprised if when they do introduce this if there was still a 49$ or 99$ unlocking fee to get HD functionality. That would be the base fee to keep people from ordering or purchasing R22s just to unlock them for as a way to get a cheaper HD DVR. It wouldn't surprise me to see customers in good standings get those fees waived tho.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> ...but the DVR is replaced with a R22


That's why I added the qualifier "I would think" to my statement since the OP could probably get DirecTV to replace the R15/16 with an HR21-xxx given that he already has HD access and the R22 cost the same hardware-wise as an HR21.

But perhaps you are correct and they wouldn't.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Balestrom said:


> From DirecTV:
> 
> ...Will the replacement equipment be HD capable?
> 
> Yes. The great news is that the replacement equipment is 100% HD ready so you won't need any additional HD equipment from DIRECTV. However, an HD television is required to view HD along with a subscription to HD Access from DIRECTV.


Well;

Since the OP fits all the above criteria to receive HD programming, they should replace his R15/16 with an HR21-xxx according to the wording above.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> What if you're currently not signed up for locals, but want to get the new locals? Does the free swap apply their as well?
> 
> Also, the web page says that the swaps will continue until 2011. And the web page list doesn't match the list in the first post.


You'll get the updated equipment if you sign up for locals


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Balestrom said:


> My area is not on the list yet, but I do have a couple question after reading the DirecTV information on their site.
> 
> I have two dishes, one that brings in my HD and regular SD D* channels and a dish for locals and local HD as my installer explained to me. When it comes time for my area, my understanding based on what I read is that D* will provide me with one new dish that allow the receipt of both my locals and regular D* viewing. Did I read it right that they will remove my obsolete dish?
> 
> Also, I have an older DVR, I think its like an R15/16... something like that and an even older regular receiver as well, to go along with HR21 for HD. Did I read right that when they replace those two older models, it would be replaced with an HD ready DVR and receiver? So when I do advance to HDTV in those rooms, all I will need to do is call and order? No 199.00 fee for an HD DVR, no 99 fee for an HD receiver? And since I already am paying the 10.99 a month for HD, I will basically be charged nothing for and upgrade in those other rooms?


Correction...and that will be corrected on the website...the R15/R16 will likely be replaced with a R22 which is MPEG4 capable but not HD Ready...yet. It may have those capabilities but right now it is not.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

harsh said:


> It is likely that they have been installing all MPEG4 gear (H23, R22) since then.


You may be correct. I know they updated a friends SD receivers a while back. They even had RF modulators with them for his old TVs. (which surprised the hell out of me) But they did leave the 72.5 dish in place.

This morning after browsing this thread, I called another friend that still has SD receivers and a 72.5 dish to give him a heads up. He called D at the number from Doug's link, and was told they are not changing this area over yet.

That's why I question why Myrtle Beach is on the list as already having been changed. As I said earlier, if I disconnect the 72.5 I lose the SD locals. If I connect it back up I get them. Maybe, they have everything in place and have just to throw the switch. (so to speak) I don't know???


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Rockaway1836 said:


> That's why I question why Myrtle Beach is on the list as already having been changed. As I said earlier, if I disconnect the 72.5 I lose the SD locals. If I connect it back up I get them. Maybe, they have everything in place and have just to throw the switch. (so to speak) I don't know???


I updated the second post in this thread .. Apparently not everything has been done yet, but the list should be the markets that either (1) have already switched or (2) will switch at some point in the future.

The first post in this thread lists the markets that are affected starting this week. As Satelliteracer pointed out, this is a process and will take some number of months to complete so there is still plenty of time left.


----------



## orbit626 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am new here so please bear with me if I kinda dont make sense :lol:

My setup consists of two round dishes...the 101 and 72.5 for local. I'm in the Traverse City/Cadillac Mi area so I'm guessing this whole switch will affect me sooner rather than later. I have two recievers, the main one is an R15 DVR, and in my bedroom is a Hughes SD-DVR 40 with Tivo.

My question is, do i have to give up my Tivo? Are they gonna force me out of it? I dont watch much local at all in my bedroom (actually, only my mother uses the R15, I watch in my room mostly) so I really dont care if I get local on it or not. Is the new dish they will install compatible with my Tivo unit? I cant stand the R15 unit at all, and I dont want to give up my Tivo as it works perfectly (knock on wood).

Any info here will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Question for Satelliteracer:
Is there a way to get the replacement unit *direct shipped *instead of *installed* for customers who have an MPEG4-capable dish already but one R10 in a fleet of HRs?


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

KSbugeater said:


> Question for Satelliteracer:
> Is there a way to get the replacement unit *direct shipped *instead of *installed* for customers who have an MPEG4-capable dish already but one R10 in a fleet of HRs?


+1. I already took down my 72.5 dish this fall, all I need is to swap boxes.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

orbit626 said:


> I am new here so please bear with me if I kinda dont make sense :lol:
> 
> My setup consists of two round dishes...the 101 and 72.5 for local. I'm in the Traverse City/Cadillac Mi area so I'm guessing this whole switch will affect me sooner rather than later. I have two recievers, the main one is an R15 DVR, and in my bedroom is a Hughes SD-DVR 40 with Tivo.
> 
> ...


Before I can try to answer, first does your Mother still want the locals? If not then you may as well turn off the locals in your basic package, keep the same equipment and just take down the 72.5 dish once your market fully transitions to 99/103 Ka band. To my knowledge DirecTV will not force you to convert and change-out your equipment to continue to receive your SD LiLs.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Well, this may or may not be the coolest thing ever!

Questions? Can we yet request a SWM install? How about the 99 101 103 only dish? 

My current Dish location (on the back of the guest house) cannot get 110 and 119 (trees) and I'd rather keep the dish out of the way. And, I installed my new wiring (in wall, then 75' underground to my house) a year before KA, so it's not solid copper core and the length is probably out of the KA spec, anyhow. I'd imagine SWM would be the only thing that would work, short of adding a 2nd dish on a pole in front of my house (won't happen again, had to remove the old BUD first thing when we moved in)

Next question, what are my chances of losing my grandfathered Total Choice (with WGN) and what may be my grandfathered Primestar free extra receiver (I've never paid a mirroring fee)?

As far as replacement equipment, the FAQ says:
Will the replacement equipment be HD capable? 
Yes. The great news is that the replacement equipment is 100% HD ready so you won't need any additional HD equipment from DIRECTV. However, an HD television is required to view HD along with a subscription to HD Access from DIRECTV.


----------



## stp890 (Aug 5, 2007)

I just placed my call. I realize everyone's experience may vary, but here was mine for what it's worth. I called and was immediately told I was eligible to have my dish and receivers upgraded. I said that's great, but my dish was already upgraded (I have one HR20 already). So the CSR says with a perplexed tone in her voice "So, you don't want your dish upgraded?" She did some more checking and then realized I only needed to have the 2 receivers upgraded. I asked about having them shipped but she said they have to be installed. That's fine, maybe the installer will just leave them with me... no big deal. We got everything set up and then I asked if the replacement for my R15 will be an R22 or an HDDVR. She said it will be an R22, so I asked if I could get a discount on an HDDVR instead of the R22.... after a looooong pause, she says yes I can get it for a discount. Did I want to do that? Umm, sure, how much is the discount? After another long pause, she says, umm, it's free. Needless to say, it's being upgraded to an HDDVR. She starts to enter it in the computer and says since I already have the right dish, do I want it shipped or have an installer come out.... HUH? "I'd like it shipped please." I don't know what the difference is between 5 mins ago when it had to be installed, but I guess my HRxx will be shipped and I have an installer coming Monday morning for 30 seconds to swap my D11 for an Hxx. Oh well, I'm glad she was helpful and they are doing all of this for free. Confused as I may be, I'm still happy about the service. Now we just wait and see if my bill turns out right.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Satelliteracer said:


> That would not be a good idea. Customers are notified in waves and their is a process about this in terms of scheduling, inventories, etc. Trust me, you will be contacted.


Why does their FAQ say:
What happens if I do not call to exchange my equipment? 
The replacement equipment is required to receive local channels in your area. Customers without the updated equipment will be unable to see their local channels after the satellite transition is completed. Please call as soon as possible to schedule your equipment exchange.

and

How much time do I have? 
The transition will happen soon in 2009. Due to the volume of customers needing an equipment exchange, we are encouraging customers to make their equipment exchange installation appointment as soon as possible. Installation appointments will fill up quickly.


----------



## orbit626 (Jan 23, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> Before I can try to answer, first does your Mother still want the locals? If not then you may as well turn off the locals in your basic package, keep the same equipment and just take down the 72.5 dish once your market fully transitions to 99/103 Ka band. To my knowledge DirecTV will not force you to convert and change-out your equipment to continue to receive your SD LiLs.


My mom does still want the locals, as thats what she watches 50% of the time. However, as I said, I barely watch local, maybe for the area news but thats about it with my Tivo. Other than that, I really dont care if I get local in my room.

Is it "ok" to have one receiver able to get local and the other not? I guess I just feel like since everything I get that I actually watch comes from the 101 sat, I should not have to give up a piece of equipment that works fine and that frankly, I love.  Not to mention the fact that I own the receiver and its NOT leased. Since its mine, it works, I feel I should have the choice to keep it!


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the answers.

One final one, though. PBS HD isn't available in my area yet. Does anyone know if the PBS SD stations would be on those satellites yet? That may also may be why my area isn't on the list yet. But I could live with a free AM21 as well. 

I have noticed that PBS HD in general is filling in the lower DMAs faster than would otherwise be needed. Rochester, NY, was one of the first markets to get PBS HD.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

orbit626 said:


> My mom does still want the locals, as thats what she watches 50% of the time. However, as I said, I barely watch local, maybe for the area news but thats about it with my Tivo. Other than that, I really dont care if I get local in my room.
> 
> Is it "ok" to have one receiver able to get local and the other not? I guess I just feel like since everything I get that I actually watch comes from the 101 sat, I should not have to give up a piece of equipment that works fine and that frankly, I love.  Not to mention the fact that I own the receiver and its NOT leased. Since its mine, it works, I feel I should have the choice to keep it!


OK;

As I said, I know of no policy of coercion that DirecTV will use to force you to give up the DirecTIVO. But ask customer service anyway to confirm, and if they give you any hassles insist to speak with retention about it. However since your Mother still wants the locals DirecTV will have to eventually upgrade the R15 to an R22 and whatever dish you are using to pick up the 101 signal, Phase I,II,or III, will have to be replaced with a larger Ka/Ku band ODU of either the Slimline 3 or 5 variety.


----------



## stp890 (Aug 5, 2007)

stp890 said:


> I just placed my call. I realize everyone's experience may vary, but here was mine for what it's worth. I called and was immediately told I was eligible to have my dish and receivers upgraded. I said that's great, but my dish was already upgraded (I have one HR20 already). So the CSR says with a perplexed tone in her voice "So, you don't want your dish upgraded?" She did some more checking and then realized I only needed to have the 2 receivers upgraded. I asked about having them shipped but she said they have to be installed. That's fine, maybe the installer will just leave them with me... no big deal. We got everything set up and then I asked if the replacement for my R15 will be an R22 or an HDDVR. She said it will be an R22, so I asked if I could get a discount on an HDDVR instead of the R22.... after a looooong pause, she says yes I can get it for a discount. Did I want to do that? Umm, sure, how much is the discount? After another long pause, she says, umm, it's free. Needless to say, it's being upgraded to an HDDVR. She starts to enter it in the computer and says since I already have the right dish, do I want it shipped or have an installer come out.... HUH? "I'd like it shipped please." I don't know what the difference is between 5 mins ago when it had to be installed, but I guess my HRxx will be shipped and I have an installer coming Monday morning for 30 seconds to swap my D11 for an Hxx. Oh well, I'm glad she was helpful and they are doing all of this for free. Confused as I may be, I'm still happy about the service. Now we just wait and see if my bill turns out right.


UGH!!! That didn't take long. I checked online and low and behold, there's an order for an HDDVR for $199 (+fees = $235) and the order for upgrading my D11 to an Hxx was canceled. I call to confirm that the installation appointment was canceled and that CSR said it had been canceled but knew nothing about the local swap so I just had her leave everything alone. I call the special number back and a very nice lady says the order for the non-DVR was canceled and there was no mention of any credits for the HRxx. She says there are no discounts for HRxx's in relation to the local swap so she doesn't know where the other CSR came up with the free HDDVR and she didn't add any notes so she can't honor it. The best she could do was $75 off any new hardware which would make it $124. I tried to mention they are basically giving me $99 for free for swapping to the R22, combine that with my $75 credit and I'd take an HRxx instead of an R22 for $25 but she said she can not combine them like that. So I'm back to an R22 and Hxx for free, both to be installed Monday morning. The credit for -$235 *should* be on my account in 3-5 days. Here's to hoping!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

stp890 said:


> UGH!!! That didn't take long. I checked online and low and behold, there's an order for an HDDVR for $199 (+fees = $235) and the order for upgrading my D11 to an Hxx was canceled. I call to confirm that the installation appointment was canceled and that CSR said it had been canceled but knew nothing about the local swap so I just had her leave everything alone. I call the special number back and a very nice lady says the order for the non-DVR was canceled and there was no mention of any credits for the HRxx. She says there are no discounts for HRxx's in relation to the local swap so she doesn't know where the other CSR came up with the free HDDVR and she didn't add any notes so she can't honor it. The best she could do was $75 off any new hardware which would make it $124. I tried to mention they are basically giving me $99 for free for swapping to the R22, combine that with my $75 credit and I'd take an HRxx instead of an R22 for $25 but she said she can not combine them like that. So I'm back to an R22 and Hxx for free, both to be installed Monday morning. The credit for -$235 *should* be on my account in 3-5 days. Here's to hoping!


Well;

It's entirely up to you, but me personally, I wouldn't leave it at that since this is not what appears to be worded in the DirecTV FAQ on the transition. The "FREE" equipment is supposed to be HD ready for whenever you subscribe to HD service. In fact it's stated as one of the major advantages of this swap-out. And since you already have HD service then they should up-grade you to a free HR21/22/23-xxx and H20/21-xxx STB. Did you speak with a supervisor or better yet retention?


----------



## stp890 (Aug 5, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> The "FREE" equipment is supposed to be HD ready for whenever you subscribe to HD service. In fact it's stated as one of the major advantages of this swap-out. And since you already have HD service then they should up-grade you to a free HR21/22/23-xxx and H20/21-xxx STB.





Satelliteracer said:


> Correction...and that will be corrected on the website...the R15/R16 will likely be replaced with a R22 which is MPEG4 capable but not HD Ready...yet. It may have those capabilities but right now it is not.


Based on SatRacer's comment above though, I don't know that I'll get anywhere with it. I already have an HR20 and HD service so I guess I just wait for them to enable the HD features on the R22.

The only place I see room to make an argument is in transferring the discount ($99) from an R22 to an HRxx and then using whatever perks you have built up on your account. So if you're a fairly new customer, you'd still have to pay $100, or get if cheaper if you have longevity or the other benefits that get you discounts.


----------



## orbit626 (Jan 23, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> OK;
> 
> As I said, I know of no policy of coercion that DirecTV will use to force you to give up the DirecTIVO. But ask customer service anyway to confirm, and if they give you any hassles insist to speak with retention about it. However since your Mother still wants the locals DirecTV will have to eventually upgrade the R15 to an R22 and whatever dish you are using to pick up the 101 signal, Phase I,II,or III, will have to be replaced with a larger Ka/Ku band ODU of either the Slimline 3 or 5 variety.


Thank you for the reply. I guess my only question now is, is my Tivo receiver compatible with any of those dish types? See, I've been with DTV since 1996. I've never had to replace the dish or anything, other than adding the 72.5 for locals when they became available. So I dont really know anything about this Phase I,II,or III dish stuff. I've just had the one (101) main dish since the get go.

I dont want to come across as a "crybaby" or anything, it's just that I really love my DirecTivo. And I dont want to give it up for what amounts to 4 channels that I basically never watch.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

The oldest receiver out there should work just fine with a new dish as long as it isn't SWM. They still put the signal from 101 on there the same way.


----------



## Bucatrain40 (Aug 17, 2008)

The quote of the replacement equip being HD capable is not on the link anymore.


----------



## Bucatrain40 (Aug 17, 2008)

link on post #11


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

if this is right then 72.5 will be around until 2011

Do all DIRECTV customers need to exchange their equipment? 
No. Only customers who subscribe to local channels in select markets where local channel broadcasts are moving to different satellites. Some markets will not be transitioned until 2010 or 2011. The list of markets affected in 2009 are listed below in the "who is eligible..." section.

of course this could change they have already changed the FAQ and removed the HD stuff :nono:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

orbit626 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I guess my only question now is, is my Tivo receiver compatible with any of those dish types? See, I've been with DTV since 1996. I've never had to replace the dish or anything, other than adding the 72.5 for locals when they became available. So I dont really know anything about this Phase I,II,or III dish stuff. I've just had the one (101) main dish since the get go.
> 
> I dont want to come across as a "crybaby" or anything, it's just that I really love my DirecTivo. And I dont want to give it up for what amounts to 4 channels that I basically never watch.





evan_s said:


> The oldest receiver out there should work just fine with a new dish as long as it isn't SWM. They still put the signal from 101 on there the same way.


Sorry for the much belated reply orbit626;

Had some other personal business to attend to which took me away from the PC much of the rest of yesterday. Yes evan_s is quite correct, even the oldest legacy receivers, DVR or set-top-box (STB) will work just fine with the current Ka/Ku band ODU. The only thing to make sure of, or perhaps your installer even if only half competent, should certianly know is not to install the single-wire-multiswitch (SWM) version of the new dish.

And unless you receive Spanish language programming or depending what he has on hand, whether or not you require the 3 or 5 LNB variety of the ODU.

Also, if your interested in a rather good overview of DirecTV's dish history from the Phase I all the way up to today's Ka/Ku band ODU types and their associated multiswitches, see the Solid Signal web page here:

http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/directv_dish_antenna_types.asp


----------



## mjb (Mar 7, 2008)

Having some problems with this upgrade. My equipment is and R10 & R15 & HR20. Called and first was offered 1 Free HDDVR (Loyalty Customer upgraded) and 1 HDDVR for $99. So I took this offer and got a call from the install company they said my order was for 2 R22 receivers. Called back directv and they said the first agent was wrong and the free upgrade offer was for 1 DVR (R22) only and I had to pay for the second (R22). So the system corrected the order and I was set up for 2 R22 @ $99. The said the best they could do was one free R22 and on HR2x for $99 or two free R22 since normally I would only be offered one R22 under this offer. I went ahead and had him set up the 1 R22 & 1HR2x. Does this offer seem correct. Any advice?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HoTat2 said:


> Yes evan_s is quite correct, even the oldest legacy receivers, DVR or set-top-box (STB) will work just fine with the current Ka/Ku band ODU.


As Orbit626's SD locals are on 72.5, the legacy equipment will stop receiving SD locals at some point this year.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> As Orbit626's SD locals are on 72.5, the legacy equipment will stop receiving SD locals at some point this year.


The statement was meant in the context of excluding his SD LiLs which he doesn't care about anyhow. Therefore outside of this, the DirecTIVO will work fine in all other respects with the Ka/Ku band ODU.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> if this is right then 72.5 will be around until 2011
> 
> Do all DIRECTV customers need to exchange their equipment?
> No. Only customers who subscribe to local channels in select markets where local channel broadcasts are moving to different satellites. Some markets will not be transitioned until 2010 or 2011. The list of markets affected in 2009 are listed below in the "who is eligible..." section.
> ...


The HD stuff was removed because R22's are not HD Ready....yet. The original statement was not correct as it related to those units since a R15 or R16 will be replaced, most likely, with a R22.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

mjb said:


> Having some problems with this upgrade. My equipment is and R10 & R15 & HR20. Called and first was offered 1 Free HDDVR (Loyalty Customer upgraded) and 1 HDDVR for $99. So I took this offer and got a call from the install company they said my order was for 2 R22 receivers. Called back directv and they said the first agent was wrong and the free upgrade offer was for 1 DVR (R22) only and I had to pay for the second (R22). So the system corrected the order and I was set up for 2 R22 @ $99. The said the best they could do was one free R22 and on HR2x for $99 or two free R22 since normally I would only be offered one R22 under this offer. I went ahead and had him set up the 1 R22 & 1HR2x. Does this offer seem correct. Any advice?


That is incorrect. You should have been offered two R22's to replace your R10 and R15. They should have been free...IF.....IF....you are in one of the eligible markets for a free exchange. Can't express that enough.

If you'd like (and I hope you do), please email me your account information because I'd like so see why they didn't offer you that. This program just started yesterday and some CSR's might not have all the details yet but this would help us greatly.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> The HD stuff was removed because R22's are not HD Ready....yet. The original statement was not correct as it related to those units since a R15 or R16 will be replaced, most likely, with a R22.


Well that certainly clears up a lot of confusion in that the initial composer(s) of the FAQ erred in thinking that the R22 was "HD capable," but refresh my memory since all the HD equipment I've ever owned are HD DVRs. For those who are eligible to receive a free swap-out for non-DVR STBs. Is there a software-locked down version of the H20/21s to will output only SD as with the R22 DVR?

I would guess there is since those who have no interest in a DVR, yet have MPEG-4 SD locals on Ka band, but I don't recall ever reading that mentioned&#8230;


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I am currently using an R10 DirecTIVO and a D10 receiver. Back in 2001 I bought a Sony SAT-T60 and the lifetime Tivo subscription. With this upgrade will I lose that lifetime dvr fee by going to an R22. Northern MI, locals from Traverse City/Cadillac.
Anyone know if the new Directv dvr with tivo is still on track for Q2 2009?


----------



## peaches (Jan 9, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> That would not be a good idea. Customers are notified in waves and their is a process about this in terms of scheduling, inventories, etc. Trust me, you will be contacted.


Probably like they notified us regarding the Jan 7th PPV price increase. NOT.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

evan_s said:


> The oldest receiver out there should work just fine with a new dish as long as it isn't SWM. They still put the signal from 101 on there the same way.


This is correct, but the "old" receivers will no longer receiver Standard Definition locals which will be broadcast in MPEG4 when the transition is complete.

The models that will support the locals are HR2x, H2x and R22. Other models will work for all other SD channels which will remain MPEG2, but those receivers will not be able to pick up the new MPEG4 SD locals.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Nitehawk^ said:


> I am currently using an R10 DirecTIVO and a D10 receiver. Back in 2001 I bought a Sony SAT-T60 and the lifetime Tivo subscription. With this upgrade will I lose that lifetime dvr fee by going to an R22. Northern MI, locals from Traverse City/Cadillac.
> Anyone know if the new Directv dvr with tivo is still on track for Q2 2009?


The "lifetime" service goes with your account as long as you keep at least one DVR active. It doesn't have to be TiVo. The R22 is a DVR (as I'm sure you are aware).


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Nitehawk^ said:


> I am currently using an R10 DirecTIVO and a D10 receiver. Back in 2001 I bought a Sony SAT-T60 and the lifetime Tivo subscription. With this upgrade will I lose that lifetime dvr fee by going to an R22. Northern MI, locals from Traverse City/Cadillac.
> Anyone know if the new Directv dvr with tivo is still on track for Q2 2009?


No, your lifetime DVR service will remain on your account, even though it was purchased for a TiVo back in the day, it will still apply toward the current DIRECTV DVR.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

peaches said:


> Probably like they notified us regarding the Jan 7th PPV price increase. NOT.


PPV price increase is different than a normal price increase because it is an impulse purchase. The price is listed on the screen every time you purchase a movie. There is no subscription involved.

For subscription services, notifications start 30 days out, but for an impulse purchase, that's not necessary since the customer is staring at the price right on their screen before they agree to confirm the purchase or not.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Well that certainly clears up a lot of confusion in that the initial composer(s) of the FAQ erred in thinking that the R22 was "HD capable," but refresh my memory since all the HD equipment I've ever owned are HD DVRs. For those who are eligible to receive a free swap-out for non-DVR STBs. Is there a software-locked down version of the H20/21s to will output only SD as with the R22 DVR?
> 
> I would guess there is since those who have no interest in a DVR, yet have MPEG-4 SD locals on Ka band, but I don't recall ever reading that mentioned&#8230;


Not a lock down, but you have to subscribe to HD Access to get HD programming.

Keep in mind some local markets are already in MPEG4 only and have been since the launch. Palm Springs for example. Midland-Odessa is another. Those customers use H2X from the start to see SD locals. Same thing will happen in these markets.


----------



## Bucatrain40 (Aug 17, 2008)

So when I get my r15 switched out for a R22,since I have Hd access with my other Hd dvrs on my account,the R22 will be able to receive HD?Carl


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bucatrain40 said:


> So when I get my r15 switched out for a R22,since I have Hd access with my other Hd dvrs on my account,the R22 will be able to receive HD?Carl


For the present, NO unfortunately;

The R22's software is locked to provide SD output only. Possibly in the near future DirecTV will offer an HD upgrade option (for a fee no doubt ) through a software activation via the satellite stream to unlock the R22, but there has been no official word on this yet.

One note of clarity. The R22 provides SD at 480P on the HDMI and component video outputs and 480i of course on the S-video and composite outputs.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

My market (Johnstown-Altoona, PA) has been providing all of the locals via MPEG4 since August. Are they going to be added to the list of transition markets soon? I know a few people who would be impacted (though I myself only have two HR21s and no 72.5 dish installed).

Also, since it seems Satelliteracer is watching this thread, I'll hijack it a little bit to try and fix a problem with the locals. When D* turned on the MPEG4 locals in Johnstown-Altoona, PA, they provided NBC and CBS in HD, but ABC and FOX only in SD. About two months later they replaced the ABC and FOX SD feeds with HD ones, but didn't change the guide at all, so the two channels don't have HD tags on any programs and don't show up in the HDTV Channels guide filter (only CBS and NBC do). I've tried a number of avenues to let D* know this needs fixed, but nothing has worked. Maybe you know the right people to talk to?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

paragon said:


> My market (Johnstown-Altoona, PA) has been providing all of the locals via MPEG4 since August. Are they going to be added to the list of transition markets soon? I know a few people who would be impacted (though I myself only have two HR21s and no 72.5 dish installed).


Your DMA is on the list, see http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1968815&postcount=2


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Your DMA is on the list, see http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1968815&postcount=2


I meant the list at directv.com/localswap


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

I just made m call. CSR was good, although this was his first time running into this so it took about 30 min to get everthing done. Had me try channel 480 and 496, both of which naturally did not work on my D-12. I have an "install" appointment for 2/6 for the swapout. I asked if he could drop ship me a new one as I have already removed the 72.5 dish from my house and he said no. (I figured I had pushed my luck thus far as he had to get a supervisor just to do the upgrade). All in all, pretty painless. Will let you know what I get for a box.


----------



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

My experience today with the local swap. 1st call: Mentioned Free 72 local swap. CSR said she was aware of the deal, but it is not active on the system and to call back in 3 days. 2nd call(1 min. later): took care of me. I have two r15s, 1 r22 and a hr21-700. I tried to get one of the two replacements to be a HD-dvr, but he wasn't willing. He said I need an installer, I told him I already have the the latest dish. I asked him to ship them, he said he can't do it in the system without an installer to come out. So the guy is bringing them this Saturday.


----------



## patonenow (Dec 6, 2005)

After reading these notes from forum members I myself would not trust D* . The customer support from D* that answer your calls are considered "agents" of the company and thus are obligated to uphold what they say.
As for the upgrade I will keep my 4 owned DIRECTV tivo dvr's and request (demand) an adjustment when I lose my locals. Also I own ALL my equipment and no committments as I only buy programming from DIRECTV.
Business wise they are a poor excuse for being aboveboard and I stand by my statements.


----------



## JohnVT (Jan 30, 2005)

I've never had anyone install any pieces of my Directv installation. It sounds like D* will not allow self install, ie will not send me all the parts I need?

I have two 18" dishes now, 2 R15s and an older RCA D435 (I think), and a 5x4 multiswitch. 
I need a new dish (which one??), a new multiswitch, and three receivers. Is it likely (possible) to get this sent from D*? 
Where can I find a photo of the required dish?
Or will the local installer drop off what I need and let me go from there?
What do I need to aim the dish? (I know it's a little more complicated than the 18" dish, but not impossible...)

thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JohnVT said:


> I've never had anyone install any pieces of my Directv installation.


You should prepare yourself for a diversion from the normal pattern.


> It sounds like D* will not allow self install, ie will not send me all the parts I need?


You win the Kewpie doll!


> Is it likely (possible) to get this sent from D*?


Chances are vanishingly small.


> Where can I find a photo of the required dish?


sadoun.com has pictures of the dishes. All of the reflectors are the same but the LNB assemblies are kind of up in the air right now because of a problem that haunted two-thirds of the installations of one type of LNB. Search for "SWM cold".


> Or will the local installer drop off what I need and let me go from there?


Probably not. The installer doesn't want to get back-charged if you don't manage to get it right.


> What do I need to aim the dish?


http://www.dishpointer.com and for the satellite, select the DIRECTV 5LNB dish.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

JohnVT said:


> I've never had anyone install any pieces of my Directv installation. It sounds like D* will not allow self install, ie will not send me all the parts I need?
> 
> I have two 18" dishes now, 2 R15s and an older RCA D435 (I think), and a 5x4 multiswitch.
> I need a new dish (which one??), a new multiswitch, and three receivers. Is it likely (possible) to get this sent from D*?
> ...


DIRECTV will do the installation for free .. Your 2 18" dishes will become one Slimline dish (not sure if it will be with or without SWM LNB) and both old dishes can come down. Not sure why you wouldn't take the free swap.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

JohnVT

For what its worth, after disagreeing with the tech on my upgrade this summer from the 2 18 inch dishes to the 5lnb Slimline, I was able to convinve him to leave me the equipment and did my own install. He hitched up the new box via the old dishes and activated it. A week later, I removed the old dishes and installing the 5lnb Slimline. Depending on the snow and cold level at your location in VT, it might not take much to convince the installer to do this for you as well.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV will do the installation for free .. Your 2 18" dishes will become one Slimline dish (not sure if it will be with or without SWM LNB) and both old dishes can come down. Not sure why you wouldn't take the free swap.


Is there any way, yet, to guarantee a SWM LNB dish? Is the SWM supposed to be something all techs stock?
(My wiring is too long, inwall and underground) from what I've read on the mew MPEG4)


----------



## jbwjbw (Apr 29, 2008)

I have the same question as paulh and that is when I call DTV to schedule an installer to come out and replace my two dishes with one, can I ask that the installer bring a SWMSlimline dish? Both of my receivers are SWM capable. My dishes are about 200 feet from the house and work well but only because I have a powered multiswitch. I only have two coax cables buried and one that I just ran on top of the ground for the 72.5 dish when it was installed a while back. I'd like to get down to just one coax or two at most.

How many cables run from the new Slimline dishes that are not SWM to the multiswitch? If it's more then 3 they won't be able to swap my two dishes for one.

I was just going to wait until this summer to get my dishes swapped out but I just got the e-mail from DTV so maybe I'll I get it out of the way. Anyone know by what date DTV wants to get everyone off 72.5 in the areas they are currently working on migrating people off right now?

Thanks,

- Justin


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

No you cannot request a SWM. If you want one your best bet is to buy one and have it ready for the tech when he shows up.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

patonenow said:


> After reading these notes from forum members I myself would not trust D* . The customer support from D* that answer your calls are considered "agents" of the company and thus are obligated to uphold what they say.
> As for the upgrade I will keep my 4 owned DIRECTV tivo dvr's and request (demand) an adjustment when I lose my locals. Also I own ALL my equipment and no committments as I only buy programming from DIRECTV.
> Business wise they are a poor excuse for being aboveboard and I stand by my statements.


Locals are included in the price that you pay. Choosing to not do the upgrade will not warrant you a credit as you're making the choice not to have them do an upgrade. It specifically states that prices include local channels where applicable.

As far as not trusting anyone well that's your choice.


----------



## jbwjbw (Apr 29, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> No you cannot request a SWM. If you want one your best bet is to buy one and have it ready for the tech when he shows up.


Your probably right, looks like I can pick up one on ebay that includes the power inverter and splitter for a reasonable price. I think I'll do that just to be safe.

- Justin


----------



## jbwjbw (Apr 29, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> No you cannot request a SWM. If you want one your best bet is to buy one and have it ready for the tech when he shows up.


2nd Question. Should I pick up a SWM SL5 will it work with the dish that DTV will be installing in place of the two dishes I have now? I don't have HD now and won't for at least a year I'd guess before I worry about it. Or is there a different SWM LNB I need.

- Justin


----------



## xcrunnervt (Feb 6, 2009)

Matman can you or anyone confirm that the Burlington, VT/Platt. locals are no longer on the 72.5 satellite? I noticed D* lists the stations as in HD...but my parents, who just upgraded to HD service, still have the 72.5 dish and are not receiving the locals (WCAX,WFFF, etc) in HD. They just upgraded last week!

Thank you


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

Xcrunner, I can confirm they are migrating, not sure if they have completely killed off 72.5 yet but its coming. The hd locals come in on the 99 satellite. I only have a slimline and get all the locals. The channels will show 2x if you have the old 72.5 dish up, make sure they are selecting the hd channel from the guide, and remember the hd is pretty cruddy until the national feed kicks in! (Our locals have only somewhat embraced hd aside from the news and the national feeds at 8pm)

Had my upgrade today as scheduled. Great tech, switched out my D12 for a H21, and even gave me a spare hdmi cable when he noticed the upstairs dvd player was rigged via componnent (I was waiting till after the upgrade to hit monoprice). Very happy and a free hd box is always nice!


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Do you have HD access?
Im assuming you are getting the locals in HD with out having to pay for the HD Access fee.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

curt8403 said:


> for everyone who asked about will Directv contact you? YOU contact Directv, and the sooner, the Better.


I didn't know anything about it, since D* didn't bother to tell me. Found out when I got signal back after the big storm a couple of weeks ago, and my locals were gone on my R-10.
They are coming on the 14th to replace my D-11 (I think it is) in my daughter's b/r, and my R-10 in my b/r at no charge.
The CSR also said something about needing a new dish, but I'm not sure about that one. (Have a slimline)


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jbwjbw said:


> 2nd Question. Should I pick up a SWM SL5 will it work with the dish that DTV will be installing in place of the two dishes I have now? I don't have HD now and won't for at least a year I'd guess before I worry about it. Or is there a different SWM LNB I need.
> 
> - Justin


I would just buy whichever dish you want be it the SWM SL5 or SL3. You don't need the SL5 unless you want spanish programming at this point.


----------



## JohnVT (Jan 30, 2005)

xcrunnervt said:


> Matman can you or anyone confirm that the Burlington, VT/Platt. locals are no longer on the 72.5 satellite? I noticed D* lists the stations as in HD...but my parents, who just upgraded to HD service, still have the 72.5 dish and are not receiving the locals (WCAX,WFFF, etc) in HD. They just upgraded last week!
> 
> Thank you


I'm still receiving SD locals on 72.5, as we haven't upgraded to MPEG4 yet...
I haven't heard an end date yet, and there are still many 72.5 dishes around here.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

JohnVT said:


> I'm still receiving SD locals on 72.5, as we haven't upgraded to MPEG4 yet...
> I haven't heard an end date yet, and there are still many 72.5 dishes around here.


When I chatted with the tech on Fri, he also said he had no idea how long it would take as the majority of customers have a 72.5 dish installed.... gonna be a process that is for sure.

Someone else had asked, yes I do have HD access. For me, this was basicially a nice way to ditch my D12 receiver in the bedroom to a HD one for free. (And to get locals in the bedroom again!!!)


----------



## jbwjbw (Apr 29, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> I would just buy whichever dish you want be it the SWM SL5 or SL3. You don't need the SL5 unless you want spanish programming at this point.


Ok, that's what I was thinking, thanks for confirming. I'm getting a SWM SL3 from ebay that includes the power inserter and splitter. I'll wait until I get them and then I'll call DTV to schedule a tech to swap my dish out.

- Justin


----------



## rboyken (Aug 18, 2007)

After a bunch of calls and hassles with the HSP here (another post in a couple of days after I don't get mad about it anymore)...I got my dish and receivers swapped out today.

They put up a 5 lnb slimline and put 3 h23-600's in. The installer was great...he took down the other two dishes and mounted the new one near to where the others were. 

First impressions of the H23's are good, although the channels change a little slower than the D11s I had. Haven't had time to really dig in and play yet either...maybe this weekend.

I did ask the installer about when the cutoff date would be for 72.5...he said he was told the end of February originally, but that it will be moved off because he said they haven't even made a dent in the number of swaps they have to do here.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I am in the Toledo Market. If you are getting HD locals from Toledo you don't need the 72.5 dish. You lose one channel, channel 40 WLMB, a local Christian Station.


----------



## yankeesfan (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, I've talked to 4 different CSR's over the past 2 days and they all tell me I'm ineligible for the swap of my equipment and there is "nothing they can do about it". One even laughed at me and immediately transferred me when she thought I was asking for free equipment and I told her on the website it says my equipment gets replaced for free. I live in the Burlington, VT DMA and I'm on the list on the website but every time I call I get the same response and I'm told I won't be effected by this, despite the fact I have 2 SD receivers. I don't mind taking down the 72.5 dish but I don't want to spend $200 so I can get local channels, especially when everyone else is get the equipment for free.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

yankeesfan said:


> Wow, I've talked to 4 different CSR's over the past 2 days and they all tell me I'm ineligible for the swap of my equipment and there is "nothing they can do about it". One even laughed at me and immediately transferred me when she thought I was asking for free equipment and I told her on the website it says my equipment gets replaced for free. I live in the Burlington, VT DMA and I'm on the list on the website but every time I call I get the same response and I'm told I won't be effected by this, despite the fact I have 2 SD receivers. I don't mind taking down the 72.5 dish but I don't want to spend $200 so I can get local channels, especially when everyone else is get the equipment for free.


Something seems wrong there, I am in your DMA and was able to get it swapped out. The rep didn't have a clue what I was talking about at first but was able to get him there with a little discussion. 
Have you referenced this page and used the phone number at the bottom?
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=P5370034 / www.directv.com/localswap
_"Please call at your earliest convenience at 1-888-763-7772 to schedule your installation appointment to replace your set top box(es) and dish antenna. Please mention "Free 72 Local Swap" to the customer service representative." _


----------



## jbwjbw (Apr 29, 2008)

Matman said:


> Something seems wrong there, I am in your DMA and was able to get it swapped out. The rep didn't have a clue what I was talking about at first but was able to get him there with a little discussion.
> Have you referenced this page and used the phone number at the bottom?
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=P5370034 / www.directv.com/localswap
> _"Please call at your earliest convenience at 1-888-763-7772 to schedule your installation appointment to replace your set top box(es) and dish antenna. Please mention "Free 72 Local Swap" to the customer service representative." _


I had almost the same thing when I called back a 2nd time. First time the gal said whatever she was doing would take a few min, after not hearing anything for about 15 min I hung up and called back. The guy I got the 2nd time said it would cost me about $50. I said it was suppose to be free, my locals are moving to a new sat, etc. He said it should have show that on my account and it did not. He spent a few minutes and fixed the issue, so there would be no cost. But then he was unable to actually schedule the appointment, they system was down for doing that.... I tried to pick the install date using my account on their web site, yesterday it said the same thing every time I tried, it said it was unavailable. I was able to schedule a day via the web site this morning. Just crazy if you ask me.

- Justin


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

brucegrr said:


> I am in the Toledo Market. If you are getting HD locals from Toledo you don't need the 72.5 dish. You lose one channel, channel 40 WLMB, a local Christian Station.


Not true anymore, I don't have a 72.5 dish and as of this morning it looks like I get WLMB. Not sure if this is their SD or HD feed but I am going to assume it is there SD feed because my receiver shows it as 480i. Unless of course they are broadcasting 480i on their HD or DirecTV is downconverting it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Effective March 4, 2009 , the following markets moved to a 1-dish solution: Cedar Rapids, Sioux Falls and Toledo.

That leaves only 2 72.5 markets left to transition- Springfield, MO & Waco-Temple-Bryan, TX.

These last two markets are planned* to be transitioned in the next 6-8 weeks.

So, what does that mean for everyone? Locals that had been on the 72.5 dish, should also now be available on 99/103. You will need a Mpeg4 box to receive them. R22/H2x/HR2x. You may or may not need BBCs depending on which sats they are on (Spaceways - no BBCs vs DirecTv 10/11 - need BBCs). 


*Planned, but may change.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Any info on Nashville, TN DMAs? I have 2 R22 and 1 R15.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

This is confusing to me. I was with DTV from 92 -03, moved to ND where the only option was Pegasus (so I went cable). Had DTV installed this past Jan. when we moved back to Ohio. There are 2 dishes, a small one and the large one. I have an HR22 and an R22. I am in the Toledo market. Does this change mean I don't need the small dish anymore. It all seemed so easy back in 92 when I bought a system from Radio Shack and installed it myself. Now I'm lost what with the "BBC, SWM, multiple sats, etc). Sorry but I'm just trying to get things straight in my head. Is there a place where I can read up on all this new stuff (non technical reading please)? I read all of this forum each day, but frankly get lost at times.
Thanks in advance.
An Ole Sailor


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

usnret said:


> This is confusing to me. I was with DTV from 92 -03, moved to ND where the only option was Pegasus (so I went cable). Had DTV installed this past Jan. when we moved back to Ohio. There are 2 dishes, a small one and the large one. I have an HR22 and an R22. I am in the Toledo market. Does this change mean I don't need the small dish anymore. It all seemed so easy back in 92 when I bought a system from Radio Shack and installed it myself. Now I'm lost what with the "BBC, SWM, multiple sats, etc). Sorry but I'm just trying to get things straight in my head. Is there a place where I can read up on all this new stuff (non technical reading please)? I read all of this forum each day, but frankly get lost at times.
> Thanks in advance.
> An Ole Sailor


Yes, this means you no longer need the 18" dish pointed southeast.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

xmguy said:


> Any info on Nashville, TN DMAs? I have 2 R22 and 1 R15.


What info you looking for; Nashville is NOT part of this migration, since it's already a 1 dish market...


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

> Yes, this means you no longer need the 18" dish pointed southeast.


So I just unhook the cables coming into the house from the small dish and then I can take the dish down??


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

usnret said:


> So I just unhook the cables coming into the house from the small dish and then I can take the dish down??


Unhook the cable.
Go back through satellite setup and take out the 72.5 option wherever it might be indicated.
Make sure everything works (you get all your locals).
Then take down the dish.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

dishrich said:


> What info you looking for; Nashville is NOT part of this migration, since it's already a 1 dish market...


My question is Nashville, TN locals moving to MPEG4 so my other non mpeg 4 boxes won't work.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

xmguy said:


> My question is Nashville, TN locals moving to MPEG4 so my other non mpeg 4 boxes won't work.


SD locals in all but the former 72.5 markets are in Mpeg2 and will be that way for a yet to be determined timeframe. So the answer to your threadjack question is: Sometime between now and forever.


----------



## tinyiota (Feb 9, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV will do the installation for free .. Your 2 18" dishes will become one Slimline dish (not sure if it will be with or without SWM LNB) and both old dishes can come down. Not sure why you wouldn't take the free swap.


In my case, I ended up at loggerheads with the tech over screwing the dish into my roof. He wouldn't mount it anywhere but on the roof. I'm of the belief that any hole in the top of the roof is a bad thing, even if the screw heads have spiffy asphalt seals.

In the tech's mind, there was no reason to install in an alternate location. He also wanted to do the simplest wiring job possible. He didn't want to leave the dish for me to install because he didn't want to be exposed if I did a poor job and then complained to DirecTV..

I can accept that.. the tech's job seems to be to install the dish in a way that takes the least amount of time and has the least chance for a callback to fix a problem. (eg more quick good installs in a day = more pay)

In my case, that philosophy was at odds with my desire to have an aesthetic and low-impact-to-the-house installation. I didn't mind putting in the work to install a pole + trench and wire the dish to a hidden location behind the house. It took most of a day to do "right". So.. I paid for an AT-9 from SolidSignal and did it myself. It would have been nice to get the dish for no cost, but.. (shrug) whatever..


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Heads up Springfield, MO DMA. Change is in the wind for you on 3/18/2009. 

Hang in there Waco, TX DMA.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

RobertE said:


> Heads up Springfield, MO DMA. Change is in the wind for you on 3/18/2009.
> 
> Hang in there Waco, TX DMA.


Are we going to get any sort of specific date warning? My R10s will have to be replaced in order to keep getting locals, so I'd like to be able to get that taken care of before the switch.

Once the switch is made I'd also like to get rid of the 72.5 dish. Will DTV be doing that for free?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> Are we going to get any sort of specific date warning? My R10s will have to be replaced in order to keep getting locals, so I'd like to be able to get that taken care of before the switch.
> 
> Once the switch is made I'd also like to get rid of the 72.5 dish. Will DTV be doing that for free?


If your locals are on 72.5, now is the time to start working on replacing the R10's. As a minimum, call DirecTV and ask about it.

I doubt that DirecTV will remove the old dish. As long as you do not unbolt the footplate (thus risking leaks in the roof), taking it down is easy and simple. You, or anyone you ask, could probably remove it without a lot of effort.


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

I apologize if I missed this, but when are these changes actually happening?
thanks
Joe


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> Are we going to get any sort of specific date warning? My R10s will have to be replaced in order to keep getting locals, so I'd like to be able to get that taken care of before the switch.
> 
> Once the switch is made I'd also like to get rid of the 72.5 dish. Will DTV be doing that for free?


The Waco DMA should be lit up on 99/103 in the next 4-6 weeks.

Once that is done, then the hard countdown clock on pulling the plug on the 72.5 bird really kicks into gear.

I'd recommend getting swapped out sooner rather than later.


----------



## JohnVT (Jan 30, 2005)

Has there been any announcement about a shutdown schedule for the 72.5? Will all the markets go down at the same time, or will the shutdown be staggered? 
It looks to me that there are still many antennas left to be changed around here, of course this is unscientific, as I can only report what I notice around town, but seems like it will take months to get all these changed.

Can anyone share actual knowledge of the status/schedule?
thanks.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

JohnVT said:


> Has there been any announcement about a shutdown schedule for the 72.5? Will all the markets go down at the same time, or will the shutdown be staggered?
> It looks to me that there are still many antennas left to be changed around here, of course this is unscientific, as I can only report what I notice around town, but seems like it will take months to get all these changed.
> 
> Can anyone share actual knowledge of the status/schedule?
> thanks.


There is no official black out date listed for the 72.5 bird. The installations are actually very simple and fast as it's just installation of a new dish and going through the guided setup on the receivers and activating them. Most of the time downloading and guided setup take longer then installation of the dish.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

JohnVT said:


> It looks to me that there are still many antennas left to be changed around here, of course this is unscientific, as I can only report what I notice around town, but seems like it will take months to get all these changed.


Don't look at the old 72.5 dishes, as they well may not have been removed when a customer was upgraded. Look to see if they have a slimline dish. If they do, they should be ready for the loss of 72.5.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

I just called and they will not direct ship the replacement receiver, they will send an installer only.


----------



## HuMan321 (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone know of the date for Boise? I looked at the DTV website and it is not listed in 2009. Here is a paste.

If you receive your local channels from one of the Markets listed below, you will be affected by this equipment exchange in 2009 

Burlington, VT - Plattsburg, NY 
Columbia - Jefferson City, MO
Fort Wayne, IN
La Crosse - Eau Claire, WI
Lincoln - Hastings, NE
Peoria - Bloomington, IL
Rockford, IL
Traverse City - Cadillac, MI
Youngstown, OH 

Additional markets will be added to the eligibility list as they are transitioned.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

As far as I know in Boise all the locals are now on 99/103 and you only need a single dish.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, I got this email today also and I want to make sure I understand what they are going to do. I live in Peoria, IL, and currently have two HR21-700's and one D12-100 on my account. If I understand correctly they are going to come and swap my D12-100 for a H21? If so I am definitely willing to do that right away. I am probably moving in a month or so, but why not do this ASAP.

Now I'm confused, I just called in and told them I received the email to call and set up an appointment. The CSR asked me to tune to channel 480 on one of my boxes, I tuned to it on one of my HR21s and it says "Correct HD Dish setup. 103 B-Band Odd (13V)." I then tried it on my D12 and it says "Channel Not Available" and it won't change to the channel. The guy said I am set up fine and I don't need anything done, is this correct? I don't want to lose my local channels, so if I need to get the D12 swapped out to keep getting them I want to make sure to do that.


----------



## Jaytee946 (Jan 29, 2008)

HuMan321 said:


> Anyone know of the date for Boise? I looked at the DTV website and it is not listed in 2009. Here is a paste.
> 
> If you receive your local channels from one of the Markets listed below, you will be affected by this equipment exchange in 2009
> 
> ...


Boise switched some time ago, since I have two HR2* only I went ahead and took down my 72.5 dish. Now if you still have an SD receiver in the mix, you'll need to keep your 72.5 dish or upgrade.


----------



## knew001 (Sep 13, 2007)

I just got the same email yesterday. I have been hesitating because we are replacing the last SD tv with an HD tv soon.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Ok, I got this email today also and I want to make sure I understand what they are going to do. I live in Peoria, IL, and currently have two HR21-700's and one D12-100 on my account. If I understand correctly they are going to come and swap my D12-100 for a H21? If so I am definitely willing to do that right away. I am probably moving in a month or so, but why not do this ASAP.
> 
> Now I'm confused, I just called in and told them I received the email to call and set up an appointment. The CSR asked me to tune to channel 480 on one of my boxes, I tuned to it on one of my HR21s and it says "Correct HD Dish setup. 103 B-Band Odd (13V)." I then tried it on my D12 and it says "Channel Not Available" and it won't change to the channel. The guy said I am set up fine and I don't need anything done, is this correct? I don't want to lose my local channels, so if I need to get the D12 swapped out to keep getting them I want to make sure to do that.


The channel 480 is a test channel to make sure your receiver and dish are working correctly. The agent was just making sure you had a dish capable of receiving 99 and 103 which is kinda silly since you have HD receivers. You will need to swap out the d12 and it should be replaced with an h2x. It could be a h20, h21 or h23. They should be able to a drop ship replacement just like a bad receiver.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

evan_s said:


> You will need to swap out the d12 and it should be replaced with an h2x. It could be a h20, h21 or h23. They should be able to a drop ship replacement just like a bad receiver.


That's what I thought, but the guy said it didn't need swapped out. Guess I'll have to call back and try to get a different CSR who knows what's going on. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Heads Up Waco, TX DMA

Change is in the air. Just two more weeks.


----------



## HuMan321 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jaytee946 said:


> Boise switched some time ago, since I have two HR2* only I went ahead and took down my 72.5 dish. Now if you still have an SD receiver in the mix, you'll need to keep your 72.5 dish or upgrade.


Thanks for the info. I still have two series 2 DTivo's (6.2a)utilizing 72.5, but wanted to know when they might shut 72.5 off? I have not been contacted yet so i don't think it is soon. I have MRV etc. running on the DTivo's so I will probably wait until the last minute to switch.


----------



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

My God..........

I'm in the La Crosse market and I called the number at the link. It was answered my some lady that sounded half asleep and sick, constantly clearing her throat into the phone. After she accidentally hung up on me she called me back about 2 minutes later, then proceeded to simply pause for 60 seconds and not say anything. After that she said I wasn't eligible because I have 2 HD receivers already, even though I have 1 SD receiver that apparently won't work after this change because its not MPEG-4. :nono2: I guess I'll have to call the normal number and see if I can talk to someone who isn't a complete moron.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

schlar01 said:


> My God..........
> 
> I'm in the La Crosse market and I called the number at the link. It was answered my some lady that sounded half asleep and sick, constantly clearing her throat into the phone. After she accidentally hung up on me she called me back about 2 minutes later, then proceeded to simply pause for 60 seconds and not say anything. After that she said I wasn't eligible because I have 2 HD receivers already, even though I have 1 SD receiver that apparently won't work after this change because its not MPEG-4. :nono2: I guess I'll have to call the normal number and see if I can talk to someone who isn't a complete moron.


Keep calling back and talk to different people. I had this problem too. The first time I called the lady said the email was a mistake and I didn't need to do anything since I only had one dish. The second time I called the guy had me check channel 480, and when it worked on my two HR21s he said everything was ok, even though it wouldn't work on my D12. Finally the 3rd time I called I got a nice lady that seemed to understand what was going on. She set up an appointment right away, and told me I would be getting a new satellite dish, and a new receiver. I told her I think I have the latest dish and she said that's fine, she'll leave it on the order form and if the installer didn't need to change the dish he would just leave it as it is and install the new receiver.

A couple hours late I got an email stating that an order had been placed for a DirecTV HD Receiver, and a DirecTV Slimline Dish, both of which have a cost of $0.00 next to them. It also says some stuff about what will be included in the free installation of the hardware. The installer is supposed to be here tomorrow somewhere between 8 and 12. I will try to remember to post on here what happens.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Well the installer was supposed to be here between 8 and 12, but he didn't show up until after 4. He had two installs before me and said one of them was an urgent install and he had to set up the main dish and a seperate dish to get the Korean channels and it took a long time. Really nice guy but I was a bit annoyed he was so late. Good thing I am laid off, if I had taken time off work to wait for him I really would have been upset.

Anyway he didn't have to do anything to my dish, he just swapped my D12 for and H21 and called it in and got it all running. He said he's doing it all around the area for anyone that has HD service from D*.

Here's a question I just thought of though. I'm probably going to move in a month or so to a house in rural Peoria, IL area. When we move there I am probably going to want to add another TV on my account (currently have 3 TVs we will probably have 4 at the new place). Are they going to try to charge me $99 for the H21 that I will need in order to get my locals, or will they just give it to me like they did the one today?


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

I received a letter from DirecTV on Friday stating that my local channels will be moving to a new satellite and that my "DIRECTV® Receiver and/or dish will soon be obsolete". 

Here is my current config:

Dish - I have the two dish setup right now, where 1 dish is a Slimline-5 and the other is a standard dish for sd locals (72.5 sat). 

Receivers - (1) HR20-700, (1) HR21-700 with OTA add-on box, (1) Hughes DirecTivo

I am assuming that the installer will take down my 2nd dish... which I am fine with. But do I really need to 'swap' out my DirecTivo? I bought it at Best Buy years ago for about $80. And really, there is nothing wrong with the receiver... so do I need to get rid of it? Won’t all the national channels still work on the DirecTivo?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

As far as I know all of your standard def national channels will continue to work for a while at least. You will however lose your local channels soon though.

I would call and see what they are going to give you to replace it. If they are going to give you an HR2x series Hi Def DVR I would definitely go for it personally.

(funny thing is I got this letter Friday, two days after I had the swap done).


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

TheFigurehead said:


> I received a letter from DirecTV on Friday stating that my local channels will be moving to a new satellite and that my "DIRECTV® Receiver and/or dish will soon be obsolete".
> 
> Here is my current config:
> 
> ...


The HR20 and HR21/AM21 will continue to receive locals fine. The DirecTivo will not and is the one that has to be swapped out if you want to get locals. If you don't need locals on the DirecTivo then don't swap it. The installer will NOT take down your second dish (unless you want to pay for it). You'll get an R22 for the swap.


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

I was thinking I would be getting another DVR as a replacement. Isn't an R22 a non-dvr reciever?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

TheFigurehead said:


> I was thinking I would be getting another DVR as a replacement. Isn't an R22 a non-dvr reciever?


No, it's an SD DVR......


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Heads up Waco, Tx DMA.

If everything goes off as planned, the Waco, TX DMA will transition to a 1 dish market tomorrow 4/30/09. 

At that point, all 72.5 will be dual illuminated on 99/103.

I'm pretty sure that the decommisioning clock for the 72.5 bird will be kicked into gear.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Weird ..

I called D* to activate locals. I already had the 72.5 and 101 dishes installed and the receivers are MPEG2, and have worked in the past. She had me check channel 480 instead of 496 (which of course didn't work). And then she wanted to upgrade my receivers. 

My city isn't even on the list yet. And I tried to tell her that my dish needed to be upgraded, too. She didn't believe me. I like the old receivers, as I can plug them in directly to my Tivo. I can't do that with the new ones without spending another $35. I don't like the new receivers or the DVR, either. Plus, the new dish needs to fit on the 1-5/8" pole I already have. There's no other LOS available.

I'll probably have the tech. come, talk to him for about five minutes to confirm my suspicions, then cancel the order. We really only watch one network show, and it's also available on Hulu. Plus, FIOS will be in my neighborhood later this year.

It's just strange that they simply don't want to flip the switch on their end for free. 

And yes, even for a receiver swap, they send a tech. I think it's because of my case -- upgrading just the receivers won't do anything, and it's better to have them check that than to get an angry call from a customer later.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

bobcamp1 said:


> Weird ..
> 
> I called D* to activate locals. I already had the 72.5 and 101 dishes installed and the receivers are MPEG2, and have worked in the past. She had me check channel 480 instead of 496 (which of course didn't work). And then she wanted to upgrade my receivers.
> 
> ...


You need the upgrade to get local channels once it's migrated over. They're going to send a tech because you need a new dish as well. If you had HD already they would drop ship the receivers to you. The new dish will not fit on that pole but there are some slips that can be made/purchased to go over your existing mount. If you don't want any of this then just cancel the order.

If you have other questions, seems you know enough to make your decision, then ask but I wouldn't keep an install date just to have it be canceled.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> You need the upgrade to get local channels once it's migrated over. They're going to send a tech because you need a new dish as well. If you had HD already they would drop ship the receivers to you. The new dish will not fit on that pole but there are some slips that can be made/purchased to go over your existing mount. If you don't want any of this then just cancel the order.
> 
> If you have other questions, seems you know enough to make your decision, then ask but I wouldn't keep an install date just to have it be canceled.


Yes, but it's not migrated over NOW. My setup would work NOW and wouldn't require a tech visit. I understand that new customers should start out with the new setup. But I have the old one all ready to go.

Also, with all the HD upgrades they will be doing, D* doesn't provide the slip cover to convert the pipes? What do they do, dig another pipe right next to the old one and charge me for it?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes your setup is working now but at some point in the future it will stop working. The are working on converting people over before they shut 72.5 down and it stops working so that your service is not interrupted.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

evan_s said:


> Yes your setup is working now but at some point in the future it will stop working. The are working on converting people over before they shut 72.5 down and it stops working so that your service is not interrupted.


That "some point" is still 2 or 3 years away. They don't have to install any new equipment. They just have to authorize the receivers I already own for locals.

Anyway, I'll have the installer come out to see what he thinks. It has to go on the pole I already have. If he doesn't have a dish that will fit, I'll cancel or postpone the order.

Also, everyone should note that if you don't have locals, and your city isn't on the list, you can get the free swap today.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

bobcamp1 said:


> That "some point" is still 2 or 3 years away. They don't have to install any new equipment. They just have to authorize the receivers I already own for locals.
> 
> Anyway, I'll have the installer come out to see what he thinks. It has to go on the pole I already have. If he doesn't have a dish that will fit, I'll cancel or postpone the order.
> 
> Also, everyone should note that if you don't have locals, and your city isn't on the list, you can get the free swap today.


We don't know how far out that point is as directv hasn't said anything yet. The whole point of the upgrade is that you current equipment isn't able to receive these locals at all hence the need for the new equipment.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> That "some point" is still 2 or 3 years away. They don't have to install any new equipment. They just have to authorize the receivers I already own for locals.
> 
> Anyway, I'll have the installer come out to see what he thinks. It has to go on the pole I already have. If he doesn't have a dish that will fit, I'll cancel or postpone the order.
> 
> Also, everyone should note that if you don't have locals, and your city isn't on the list, you can get the free swap today.


2 to 3 years. Umm...It's going to be much sooner than that.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

evan_s said:


> We don't know how far out that point is as directv hasn't said anything yet. The whole point of the upgrade is that you current equipment isn't able to receive these locals at all hence the need for the new equipment.


Umm.. it has worked in the past. I realize it won't work in the future. I also realize that most people like free upgrades. I generally do as well -- I just have a lot of little issues with this one.

I'll see what happens on Saturday. I've heard some techs. have pole converters so they can put the new dish on the old pole. I'll also go looking for something myself. At least he can redo the cables. The previous installer used compression fittings and boots with no o-rings. Of course, I had to fix two of the connectors three years later due to moisture problems.


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry if this has been discussed. I looked through the thread and didn't notice it.

I am in Rockford, IL and I received the email yesterday about the obsolete receiver swap and removal of the 72.5 dish. I have (1) HD and (2)SD receivers.

My 2-year commitment will be up in a couple of months. If I do the receiver swap or if somebody comes out, will my commitment period start over again?

Thank you


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

ejohnson said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed. I looked through the thread and didn't notice it.
> 
> I am in Rockford, IL and I received the email yesterday about the obsolete receiver swap and removal of the 72.5 dish. I have (1) HD and (2)SD receivers.
> 
> ...


As long as you follow up with that email and don't do any upgrades, ie non-dvr to dvr, etc, before the end of the year, you will (should) not get your commitment clock reset. The reason being this is a more-or-less mandated swap out initiated by DirecTv. After 12/31/09 though, all bets are off. The clock is ticking on the 72.5.


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

RobertE said:


> As long as you follow up with that email and don't do any upgrades, ie non-dvr to dvr, etc, before the end of the year, you will (should) not get your commitment clock reset. The reason being this is a more-or-less mandated swap out initiated by DirecTv. After 12/31/09 though, all bets are off. The clock is ticking on the 72.5.


Thanks!


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Had the installation on Saturday. The tech had to call in another tech to assist, as D* didn't put in for a dish upgrade even though I told them I would need one. They slid the 2" pole over the 1 5/8" pole and bolted the two together. It barely moves when I shake it.

I got two refurbished H20-600 receivers. One immediately annoying feature is that it always tunes to the HD channels first, which I don't get. I then have to press channel-up to tune to the SD channel. You can hide the HD channels in the guide, but there is no option to completely remove them. 

D*, if you are using HD receivers for the 72.5 local swap, please put in an option to hide all HD channel duplicates. It sounds weird, but it is a big annoyance to us SD 72.5 users. 

I tried reconfiguring the receiver to use the 101 channels only, and the HD channels completely disappear but then obviously so do my locals. I can grab the locals OTA because the H20 has a decent built-in ATSC receiver, but it requires that I enter the full x-x channel number to tune to it, which is getting old fast (and the Tivo can't handle it, either). 

D*, can't the receiver safely assume that when I just enter "3" I meant 3-1? That's what my other ATSC converter box does.

Otherwise, everything else is good. I like the new remote, and the response is faster than my old receiver.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> Had the installation on Saturday. The tech had to call in another tech to assist, as D* didn't put in for a dish upgrade even though I told them I would need one. They slid the 2" pole over the 1 5/8" pole and bolted the two together. It barely moves when I shake it.
> 
> I got two refurbished H20-600 receivers. One immediately annoying feature is that it always tunes to the HD channels first, which I don't get. I then have to press channel-up to tune to the SD channel. You can hide the HD channels in the guide, but there is no option to completely remove them.
> 
> ...


When you enter "3", the receiver thinks you want "3", i.e. the HD or SD local. Why is that incorrect? Your ATSC converter box only has 3-1 etc so defaulting to 3-1 is OK. 
The problem with using HD boxes and therefore defaulting to the HD channel, and the pain that causes SD-only users in the ex-72.5 areas, is widely posted. As you say, having a "hide HD duplicates" would solve that.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> When you enter "3", the receiver thinks you want "3", i.e. the HD or SD local. Why is that incorrect? Your ATSC converter box only has 3-1 etc so defaulting to 3-1 is OK.


I see ... in theory you could use the OTA locals AND the ones from D*. Except it knows that I don't have the locals from D*. I configured it that way (temporarily). And if it knows that I get locals via OTA only, it should be smarter than it is and assume I want "x-1" instead of giving me an invalid channel message.

As I said, it's not a show stopper, but it has become annoying.

I wish "customized channels" would block you from entering a channel not on that list. Then I could block the set of locals I didn't want to use, as well as fixing the "HD default" issue.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, the box could be more clever about this- but if it was going to do that it would also know to default to the SD channel rather than HD.
And many people (including me) have both OTA and DirecTV channels in the guide.


----------



## mitoca (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone know what the latest is on the transition from 72.5? My mom is in the Traverse City area and I'll probably have to help her get things switched over. She currently has a single round dish pointing at 101 on a pole by the house, then another one pointing to 72.5 on top of the garage. May have trouble seeing any of the other birds due to trees (the 101 dish points through a very narrow opening).


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

mitoca said:


> Anyone know what the latest is on the transition from 72.5? My mom is in the Traverse City area and I'll probably have to help her get things switched over. She currently has a single round dish pointing at 101 on a pole by the house, then another one pointing to 72.5 on top of the garage. May have trouble seeing any of the other birds due to trees (the 101 dish points through a very narrow opening).


I've heard that DirecTV has completed the transition in all markets. She'll most likely get a Slimline 3 dish. How narrow is the opening in the trees? The two MPEG4/HD satellite slots are at 99 and 103 degrees. You may be able to use the Dish Pointer web site to see if the upgrade is feasable. You can find it here: http://www.dishpointer.com/. Use "DirecTV SL3 (99W, 101W, 103W)".


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Newshawk said:


> I've heard that DirecTV has completed the transition in all markets. She'll most likely get a Slimline 3 dish. How narrow is the opening in the trees? The two MPEG4/HD satellite slots are at 99 and 103 degrees. You may be able to use the Dish Pointer web site to see if the upgrade is feasable. You can find it here: http://www.dishpointer.com/. Use "DirecTV SL3 (99W, 101W, 103W)".


Perhaps they have all 72.5w markets being mirrored/co-broadcast in MPEG4 on 99w or 103w, but I would like to know at what point will the shut off the locals at 72.5w?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> Perhaps they have all 72.5w markets being mirrored/co-broadcast in MPEG4 on 99w or 103w, but I would like to know at what point will the shut off the locals at 72.5w?


The date is TBA. However, I expect it to be shortly after the 1st of the year.


----------



## shorin (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm in the process of moving, and when the installer came out, he arrived with a slimline dish and new HD DVRs. I've got 4 Series 2 Tivos, and I love them. When I set up the move appt, they said keeping my Tivos was no problem, but the installer said that he doesn't even have the dishes to do the 72.5 sat install anymore. I'm in the Springfield, MO market. I sent him away (he didn't have a post needed to mount the dish anyway) and called DirecTV. They told me that I have to go to a MPEG4 dish/receiver and they won't do a 2-dish install. 

When I asked them about how long the 72.5 sat would be around, he stated August 09. I then asked why I wasn't notified (in reading, sounds like many were), and he didn't have an answer. Didn't sound like they've notified anyone in the Springfield market...

From reading this thread, it sounds like the 72.5 bird is dead about the end of the year. Any chance of it being longer? If so, I may hold-off the upgrade and just put up dishes myself as I've got a lot on my Tivos... But that would also require running a second coax to each room...

If I'm upgrading, sounds like I'll have to get a post since the installers are inept...

Any other ideas/suggestions? I really like my Tivos, but it sounds like I may be forced to "upgrade".

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

shorin:
I'm surprised that you're surprised. Folks in the 72.5º local markets have been notified in a variety of ways for several months now. At any rate, the information you received is correct. If you want those local SD channels, you'll need to upgrade your equipment. DirecTV typically offers some sweet upgrade deals, so be sure to ask. Otherwise you can still use those Tivos, you just won't receive your local channels on them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

shorin said:


> From reading this thread, it sounds like the 72.5 bird is dead about the end of the year. Any chance of it being longer?


It isn't that the satellite at 72.5W is failing, it is that DIRECTV must vacate the slot as their lease has expired. IIRC, 72.5W is allocated to Canada.

There won't likely be any wiggle room.


----------



## shorin (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like I'm upgrading....

Danny


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> shorin:
> I'm surprised that you're surprised. Folks in the 72.5º local markets have been notified in a variety of ways for several months now. At any rate, the information you received is correct. If you want those local SD channels, you'll need to upgrade your equipment. DirecTV typically offers some sweet upgrade deals, so be sure to ask. Otherwise you can still use those Tivos, you just won't receive your local channels on them.


I've got two of the them and I've not received any notification of any kind whatsoever. Information from Directv is sporadic and inconsistent at best. I read the board and I know it's going to happen, but as far as any notification from Directv, none whatsoever.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> shorin:
> I'm surprised that you're surprised. Folks in the 72.5º local markets have been notified in a variety of ways for several months now. At any rate, the information you received is correct. If you want those local SD channels, you'll need to upgrade your equipment. DirecTV typically offers some sweet upgrade deals, so be sure to ask. Otherwise you can still use those Tivos, you just won't receive your local channels on them.


This is not true. I have not been notified. D* website with the list of markets hasn't changed to show some of the others on 72.5 to call in yet. Still says later this year.

here is the list
Customers subscribing to local channels who have set top boxes which will no longer be compatible with the new broadcast methods.

If you receive your local channels from one of the Markets listed below, you will be affected by this equipment exchange in 2009

Burlington, VT - Plattsburg, NY 
Columbia - Jefferson City, MO
Fort Wayne, IN
La Crosse - Eau Claire, WI
Lincoln - Hastings, NE
Peoria - Bloomington, IL
Rockford, IL
Traverse City - Cadillac, MI
Waco, TX
Youngstown, OH

Additional markets will be added to the eligibility list as they are transitioned.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

If you move, or get a new install, you'll get a free HD upgrade regardless of which 72.5 market you're in. D* has not notified anyone who's not in the list yet. The 72.5 bird will be around for 6 to 12 months.

If you have a Tivo like I do, you can get just the receiver (H20 or H21+AM21). But you can't use it out of the box.

D*'s (and Tivo's) implementation in their receivers is flawed. It always tunes to the HD channel first, which we don't get, so we get a blank screen with a 721 error message. The Tivo doesn't know you have to push "channel up" to get the SD version of the same channel. So it doesn't work anymore. There is no way to hide or disable the HD duplicates while keeping your local channels. Hopefully this will be fixed with a future software update.

In the meantime, you either have to sign up for HD, even though you don't have an HDTV, or you have to get this USB to serial cable for each Tivo:
http://www.patersontech.com/

Then you'll have one of two setups with this cable:

1. Receive locals OTA. Setup the H20 as if it were connected to just a regular 101 dish. This is the only way to hide the HD duplicates, but you lose local channels over satellite. You can program the cable to add a "-1" (or whatever you want) to all the local OTA channels, which allows the Tivo to properly tune to the channel.

2. Receive locals through the dish. For all HD channels in the entire lineup except for your locals, program the cable so that it adds a "channel up" command to each one. This is how I have mine setup. The only catch is that each time a D* channel goes HD, you'll have to tell the cable. But it's easy to add a channel, and you can save how you programmed the cable as a file. So you can copy the same setup to all your cables.

Finally, set the receiver to receive ALL channels, and its HD output setting to native mode. Otherwise, you get an annoying message saying how you should be enjoying this channel in HD. Regardless of this setting, the S-Video and RCA video output are always 480i.

The USB cable is flawless. I would recommend it if you hate DirecTV's DVR or can't part with the Tivo.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Christopher Gould said:


> This is not true. I have not been notified. D* website with the list of markets hasn't changed to show some of the others on 72.5 to call in yet. Still says later this year.


Link?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

harsh said:


> It isn't that the satellite at 72.5W is failing, it is that DIRECTV must vacate the slot as their lease has expired. IIRC, 72.5W is allocated to Canada.
> 
> There won't likely be any wiggle room.


And the conventional wisdom is Echostar will be allowed use of these 16 transponders, giving them all 32 at 72.5w/72.7w. I am sure their Eastern Arc constellation (61.5w, 72.5w, 77w) could use them.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Another option may be to look for a used HR10 (HD DirecTivo) and use OTA for locals, if you can pick them up. Not the greatest solution, but at least you won't lose any channels, and may buy you enough time until the MPEG-4 DirecTivo comes out (If ever).


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> Link?


The links on the first page of the thread

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=P5370034


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Christopher Gould said:


> The links on the first page of the thread
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=P5370034


Thanks.

Note this Q&A exchange on that link:

_Do all DIRECTV customers need to exchange their equipment?

No. Only customers who subscribe to local channels in select markets where local channel broadcasts are moving to different satellites. Some markets will not be transitioned until 2010 or 2011. The list of markets affected in 2009 are listed below in the "who is eligible..." section._

2011??? I thought the DTV 72.5 lease was up by end of this year.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Note this Q&A exchange on that link:
> 
> ...


Yes this is my point. We have not all been told. Like other poster have said.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

The theory is that D* will renew the lease for one or two more years. I'm not sure why people think D* is in a huge rush. These people have been saying for years that 72.5 will disappear soon. And it's only starting to happen now. It's not like D* can cross their arms, blink their eyes, and then suddenly every subscriber in 29 markets has HD equipment.

Look at the steps that have to be done for each market. First, they have to provide ALL of the HD channels in a local market. Next, they have to gradually build up extra HD receivers and DVRs and probably reserve them just for that market. Then they have to coordinate with the contractors. Then of course there is a 3 to 6 month period where everyone gets new equipment installed, remembering that the techs actually have to serve the existing HD customers as well. It looks like they are doing 9-10 markets at a time. So multiply this by 3 as there are 29 markets that need the switch.

I expect the second wave to be announced by the end of this year, with the final wave announced by March 2010. But D*'s website implies the second wave in 2010, and the third wave in 2011.

Finally, there's a switchover period where D* aggressively gets out the word as much as possible before they turn off 72.5. 

D* is performing the switch in 9 markets. As many posters have said, D* has not told anyone in the other 20 markets anything (I live in one of these 20, and can confirm it). People in these 20 markets will get the HD equipment if they are new customers, move, or sign up for locals. But if they already have SD locals D* is not requiring them to upgrade yet.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I expect DirecTv 72.5 programming to cease on or near 12/31/09.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

bobcamp1 said:


> Look at the steps that have to be done for each market. First, they have to provide ALL of the HD channels in a local market.


NOT true - the ONLY thing they need to do is get ALL of the local channels of a given market on 72.5, duplicated on Ka, EITHER in SD or HD. This is EXACTLY what D* started doing some time ago, & now has ALL 72.5 markets duplicated in Ka. The # of locals actually in HD will vary per DMA - in our market, our local CW, MNT & 1 PBS are up in SD Ka, while the rest of our locals (big 4 & 2 other PBS's) are up in HD Ka.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

RobertE said:


> I expect DirecTv 72.5 programming to cease on or near 12/31/09.


Well, they had better hurry up then!


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

according to

http://licensing.fcc.gov/ibfsweb/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=704752

It sounds like the end date for 72.5 operations has been extended to Sept 2011.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

They filed for that back in March. So it will be over 2 more years. Perhaps D* is also waiting for the DirecTV 12 launch to help bring more capacity?

Interesting that they are switching 72.5 from the even to the odd transponders. Many people (myself included) didn't bother to run (or couldn't run) the other cable from the LNB to the 4x4 multiswitch. The fix for that is simple -- just unscrew the cable from the 18 volt port and put it into the 13 volt port. But I wonder how many calls D* will get saying that their locals have suddenly died? Or maybe that would be an opportunity to get the free upgrade?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> This is not true. I have not been notified. D* website with the list of markets hasn't changed to show some of the others on 72.5 to call in yet. Still says later this year.
> 
> here is the list
> Customers subscribing to local channels who have set top boxes which will no longer be compatible with the new broadcast methods.
> ...


Some markets are transitioning this year, others next year and still others the year after. There are 9 markets transitioning this year by December of 2009, and are listed on the website. Two additional ones in early 2010 which is why a total of 11 are listed on the website.


----------

